# You're my only hope!



## Shane (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been trying to identify this tricycle for some time now. 
I've been through probably every image on Tricycle Fetish, and most of the threads here with no luck, so I'm joining up, and posting some pics in the hopes that someone knows what I've got here! 

I've seen many of the features this trike has on other trikes, but not all of them on one. 

I've tried to get pictures of what I feel are the "defining" features, the only other significant pieces of info that the pics might not show is, 
-all of the nuts are square nuts
-all of the screws are flat head
-original paint appears to have been red, with possible white markings, and a black pinstripe on the fender

It was found in a barn in Western Ohio, owned by one family since the early 1900's so we assume they bought it.
None of the current living family members know anything about the bike, only that it was seen from time to time up in the loft over the past 30 years.

Thanks in advance for any help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*Very cool*

I THINK that style of hub how it crimps over the spokes is American National/Gendron... Toldeo O


----------



## Shane (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

 I had narrowed it down in my mind to a few possible makes, American National being one, Taylor being another.  
It's so frustrating to see so many different brands, and not one of them has enough in common with this one to help make a more definite identification. 


The goal is to sell it, but I don't feel I can do that comfortably without knowing what it is within 75% certainty. 
I've seen them in this condition going from $50 up to several hundred dollars based on who made it.

I'd hate to let a gem go at a rock price simply because I didn't do enough research! 

Thanks again for your help! It's given me a more narrow field to focus my search on!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 26, 2014)

Shane, it may be a Garton. Check out this thread and photos on a similar tricycle - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...cle-1932-Streamline&highlight=garton+tricycle - go down to my post #18 and click on the link I provided. On that link page scroll down about 2/3 of the way to the Garton catalog page. The nose and rear step pads on yours are dead ringers for that Garton model. The seat design on one of those two Garton trikes shown also matches yours, except for the spring style which could vary between years. The rear part of the frame just doesn't seem to match and honestly appears a bit unusual in design for a trike of that vintage.

Dave


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*Thanks ridingtoy!*

I was pretty certain that the hub/ spoke retention design was Gendron/american national...I learn something new every day!


----------



## Shane (Oct 29, 2014)

Excellent!!

 You have both been a tremendous help!! 

 If the one you linked to had the same single tube rear frame, it would almost be the same trike! 

 Would you think it to be a 1930's model based on the many similar features, or perhaps earlier because of the frame design?

Thank you so much once again!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2014)

Definately a great trike!!!


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*"Very Rare 1937 Streamform cast aluminum tricycle"*

GARTON Looks really close check it out on tricyclefetish.com


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*tricyclefetish.com pic*

close but not there yet


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Shane said:


> Would you think it to be a 1930's model based on the many similar features, or perhaps earlier because of the frame design?




I'm thinking anywhere from mid-1930s to around 1940. The streamlined style started dominating tricycle design around the mid-1930s. That rear connection between axle and main frame tube is still puzzling to me. Wish I could find some more info on that design. Most rear tube connections back then have the frame extending through the rear axle a bit.

Dave


----------

